
SF renters need to earn $61 per hour to afford two-bed apartment - deanmoriarty
https://sf.curbed.com/2019/6/19/18691734/san-francisco-rent-two-bedroom-housing-crisis-2019
======
deanmoriarty
It's an insane waste of money. Luckily neither me or my partner want to have
kids, so we are perfectly fine renting a super small place for 3k/month while
we make crazy money that we can stash away and will buy us complete financial
freedom within a decade or less (unless we drop dead first or we get laid off,
which is always a strong possibility).

